
The Economist's Books of the Year - corey
http://www.economist.com/node/17626972
======
sprachspiel
The Big Short: Inside the Doomsday Machine is a very good book on the crisis.
The Economist calls it "One of the best books on the recent crisis". I very
much agree with this assessment. It's written by the former investment banker
Michael Lewis who is the author of Liar's Poker and Moneyball.

------
jakewalker
I just finished reading Bill Carter's The War for Late Night. The book recaps
the Leno/Conan saga. I thought it was excellent. Lots of little lessons in
there too, believe it or not. Not on the list, but highly recommended.

------
lispm
somehow a book is missing that would explain why the 'Economist' (sic!) had no
idea of the upcoming financial crisis and completely failed to understand the
catastrophic effects of economic politics that were promoted by the Economist,
which lead to the crisis.

~~~
rwmj
Huh? The Economist magazine has been going on about the housing and asset
bubbles continually since about 2000-2004 (and is still saying that housing is
way over-priced in the UK, which it is).

~~~
lispm
from 2008, the Economist:

'This is a black week. Those of us who have supported financial capitalism are
open to the charge that the system we championed has merely enabled a few
spivs to get rich. But it helped produce healthy economic growth and low
inflation for a generation. It would take a very big recession indeed to wipe
out those gains. Do not forget that in the debate ahead.'

